# custom (?) catch can



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*custom (?) catch can *****5000 mile update******

******5000 mile update at bottom****** 
so i decided to make my own catch can setup. i decided to open up the stock pcv valve on the front of the VC to figure out if i could use it instead of having to buy a adapter block off plate, all it consisted of was two one way valves (which were still working) and a diaphram regulator to prevent too much vacuum on the PCV system when pulling vacuum from the intake pre turbo. all was intact and working. so i cleanit it all up, re-installed it, and removed the hose going from the intake manifold to the VC. i then blocked off the intake manifold using a 3/4" freeze plug, and then blocked off the corresponding 3/4" hole on the PCV valve. thus, it will make the PCV system pull a vacuum from the crankcase through the hose to the VC and then through the VC to the back PCV. i then ran a 3/4" heater hose from the back of the PCV, using some adapters, to the catch can i bought. i then ran a 3/4" hose to the metal pipe going to the pre-turbo intake.
in short, instead of using a block-off plate in place of the front PVC valve, with two hose fittings on it, i just let it pull the vacuum through the front PCV valve, through the VC channel to the rear PCV.
i bought some stainless steel wool to put inside since there is no baffeling. i then welded a bracket up to bolt down the catch can. so far so good. less oil loss, less sputtering, and it is collecting moisture and a little bit of oil so far. only about 500 miles. and, when i first put in the steel wool, i packed it in, and my MPG went down about 5MPG. i think due to loss of vacuum through the crankcase. so i took some out, and it went right back up. thanks, and if you have any questions ask. 
catch can- $30
10' 3/4" heater hose- $7
adapters and clamps- $8
stianless steel wool- $5
bracket- free

































_Modified by redlands_gti at 8:17 PM 12-16-2009_ 

_Modified by redlands_gti at 8:18 PM 12-16-2009_


_Modified by redlands_gti at 8:19 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

very cool... you say the catch can was $30? where did you get it?


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (rippie74)*

e-gay
all it is is the two 3/4" fittings on a milled piece of aluminum, screwed down to a aluminum box. no internal baffeling. that's why i added the steel wool.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

Interesting, I wonder how this works compared to the BSH one. I was wondering when someone would come up with this.


_Modified by Malaco0219 at 5:38 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

when u get time to change ur oil, get it tested. i want to see how the oil reacts to this.
also, by leaving the front accordion hose just plugged up, it will fill with oil and whatnot. how often do u think ull drain it?


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_Interesting, I wonder how this works compared to the BSH one. I was wondering when someone would come up with this.

_Modified by Malaco0219 at 5:38 PM 8-28-2009_


Yeah, when i saw their design, i kinda looked it over and tried to find a way to do it on the cheap. instead of having a blockoff plate with hose barbs on the front, i just am utilizing the factory PCV to route the vapors to the back PCV and i am pulling it there. Basically instead of the aluminum plate they use, i use the stock valve.


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_when u get time to change ur oil, get it tested. i want to see how the oil reacts to this.
also, by leaving the front accordion hose just plugged up, it will fill with oil and whatnot. how often do u think ull drain it?

and i dont have the front hose plugged in. i put freeze plugs on both the PCV valve and on the manifold. and so far, their has been little oil/water in the can. on another pose you can see i just cleaned my valves and they really didnt look too bad so it might not have been too much oil in my system.


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

im considering doing this. but im also considering a BSH kit also.


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (GTiWV)*

this is a little diagram of the vacuum. where it pulls from, and where it goes.


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*

checked can today, 2mm of fluid on bottom. not bad for 2000 miles.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*

Keep an eye on the steel wool breaking down and getting in the return line. That's the downside of the non baffled/screened cans, but great job on making your own setup for a fraction of the kits out there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_Keep an eye on the steel wool breaking down and getting in the return line. That's the downside of the non baffled/screened cans, but great job on making your own setup for a fraction of the kits out there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

shouldn't break down, it's stainless steel wool. Hopefully it lasts.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*

when they are exposed to the fuel, oil, and all the other stuff from our cars, plus immense heat, they slowly break down.
im debating about whether to do this or the vent to exhaust...


----------



## dooglaz (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redlands_gti* »_this is a little diagram of the vacuum. where it pulls from, and where it goes.









Is there a difference pulling from the rear of the crankcase instaed of the front? Isn't that saucer diaphragm thing in the fron there to regulate how much vac is allowed to evac the gasses?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

get the steel wool out of there asap... make your own baffling by either drilling a million little holes in some sheet aluminum or some fine mesh stainless sheeting in seperate layers works really well too. 
the possibility of having little pieces of steel getting sucked into the motor is idiotic IMO... otherwise unique setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboborra (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

Im thinking of doing the exact same thing but with a vented catch can. The catch can I plan to use looks like this:

























_Modified by turboborra at 10:49 AM 9-1-2009_

_Modified by turboborra at 10:50 AM 9-1-2009_


_Modified by turboborra at 10:50 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (turboborra)*

Let us know how the lack of vacuum makes the engine feel ie off idle power etc.


----------



## turboborra (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Well I'm not to sure if this vented can will work, I wanted to get some feedback.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (turboborra)*

What are your reservations with it?


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

am i seing it right, there is an in and out and it is vented?


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*

i noticed that also..


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

all u have to do it block up on of those ports. id say use a bolt to screw into it.


----------



## turboborra (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (Krieger)*

So block one port, and only have one hose going to the pre turbo port?


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (turboborra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboborra* »_So block one port, and only have one hose going to the pre turbo port?

sure. if you want a vent to atmosphere catch can. when i didnt have any suction on mine, i did see a noticeable MPG loss. i think the exhaust solution has been the best so far. still have a vacuum but no vapors in the intake tract at all


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (turboborra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboborra* »_Well I'm not to sure if this vented can will work, I wanted to get some feedback.

i assume it would feel the same as the bhs race one.










_Modified by iluvtomesswithu at 9:51 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*

Bringing this post back from the grave here....
Now that you've shut off the ability for the motor to send blow by gasses out the front PCV outlet they all go out through the rear. That part I understand. 
I assume that there is a one way check valve for the rear PCV outlet, like there is for the front PCV outlet. 
My question/concern would be that if the pre-turbo outlet didn't develop a strong vacuum throughout the rev range (which it's rumored not to), and the crank case pressure is not very high, you wouldn't open the rear PCV check valve. Therefore you would not have any flow carrying vapors out of the motor. And you would have a lightly pressurized crank case. 
The stock PCV setup is using the vacuum at idle, or low loads to suck out the crank case gases. Where as this system might not always work that way. Whether that causes problems is another debate. 
Do you (OP) think you could help me understand this a bit more clearly?
Thanks!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

if ur worried about the valve, just pull it out...


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (StuMacLean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StuMacLean* »_Bringing this post back from the grave here....
Now that you've shut off the ability for the motor to send blow by gasses out the front PCV outlet they all go out through the rear. That part I understand. 
I assume that there is a one way check valve for the rear PCV outlet, like there is for the front PCV outlet. 
My question/concern would be that if the pre-turbo outlet didn't develop a strong vacuum throughout the rev range (which it's rumored not to), and the crank case pressure is not very high, you wouldn't open the rear PCV check valve. Therefore you would not have any flow carrying vapors out of the motor. And you would have a lightly pressurized crank case. 
The stock PCV setup is using the vacuum at idle, or low loads to suck out the crank case gases. Where as this system might not always work that way. Whether that causes problems is another debate. 
Do you (OP) think you could help me understand this a bit more clearly?
Thanks! 























i wasnt concerned about the preturbo vacuum not being enough because i have felt how hard this motor sucks in air when you are accelerating and while driving. preturbo vacuum is not a problem at all. the only time this might not have enough vacuum is at idle when it would hav been using the manifold vacuum instead, but at idle i am not worried about there not being a fully functional PCV system. understand?


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*

*****UPDATE********
5000 miles on the catch can
so i get home today and can smell oil coming from the car. i check the catch can and this is what i see








so i take it out and open it up, and this is what the top looked like. lots of oily watery slime








and the stainless steel wool








i look in side and BAM! there was over 2" of liquid!!! a mixture of water and oil








and a lot of this goopy oil on the bottom after i emptied it out.










very glad i did this mod and think everyone should have a catch can of somekind on these fsi motors. wow!


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd suggest you get a catch can with internal baffling. I'd be afraid of the steelwool getting sucked up


----------



## ihasmkv (May 4, 2008)

Steel wool will not get sucked up.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (ihasmkv)*

But you are still running the factory press. reg. valve on the front of the valve cover and the hose going to the intake manifold? System would be a lot more efficient if you ran what you have there and also ran the block-off plate as offered by BSH. You would be completely isolating the gas transfer to the can and NOTHING would be allowed to go into intake valve areas.
I had though of doing this, but with the BSH VTA setup, that line off the back of the valve cover is not pulling anything any more, so kinda shuts that circuit out anyways. Good find though, I was waiting on someone to try this and am sure their are others out there doing the same setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-J. Hines


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (ihasmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ihasmkv* »_Steel wool will not get sucked up.

I have heard it can but I tend to agree I do not see how. But given that there is fuel and oil in can I suppose is it possible. Which is why I decided to use fuel cell foam for my filter element. Works great...


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (jhines_06gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhines_06gli* »_But you are still running the factory press. reg. valve on the front of the valve cover and the hose going to the intake manifold? System would be a lot more efficient if you ran what you have there and also ran the block-off plate as offered by BSH. You would be completely isolating the gas transfer to the can and NOTHING would be allowed to go into intake valve areas.

actually i am completely effiecient. have u ever taken off the factory press regulator? all it is is a spring and rubber diaphram. it is there to ensure that the vacuum pre-turbo is at the right vacuum level, since at high rpms, pre-turbo vacuum levels are very high. it keeps the vacuum low enough as to not suck out more oil than it is supposed to. i looked at buying the BSH block off plate and incorporating it into this system, but once i took the factory valve apart, i realized that i could make my own using the factory plastic piece. all BSH's piece is just a milled piece of alluminum that eliminates the regulator. 
the system i have, as you can see in the picture, completely eliminate any vapors going into the intake at all through the intake manifold, as i have eliminated the tube going there and capped it off. just like all the other catch cans for $300+. the only way for vapors to get to the valves is through catch can, then the turbo, then the intercooler and finally through the manifold. 









_Quote, originally posted by *jhines_06gli* »_I had though of doing this, but with the BSH VTA setup, that line off the back of the valve cover is not pulling anything any more, so kinda shuts that circuit out anyways.

what is the BSH VTA kit? hadnt heard of that one yet. as far as all of their other setups, they all use the back port, (pre-turbo vacuum) for their vacuum.

and as far as the stainless steel wool, it is all very long strips, so unless it starts to break down, and break apart, none would go back into the intake.


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*

and i wouldnt mind buying a can with baffleing, its just that most of the companies want to sell it as a complete kit for way too much $. my complete setup cost about $50 and it doing pretty good. i also seafoam every oil change


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redlands_gti* »_and i wouldnt mind buying a can with baffleing, its just that most of the companies want to sell it as a complete kit for way too much $. my complete setup cost about $50 and it doing pretty good. i also seafoam every oil change

You can get catch cans alone. I picked up a Carbing CAtch can for a friend for 150 cad. Yes, I also plan on doing seafoam every oil change.


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
You can get catch cans alone. I picked up a Carbing CAtch can for a friend for 150 cad. Yes, I also plan on doing seafoam every oil change.


sorry, let me rephrase, i can't find a catch can with baffeling for a reasonable price.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

^ what's reasonable price to you?
The carbing has 3 layers of baffle for 150 cad. Pretty good if you ask me. You can get ones from forge for around 100 with baffle i think. Theres lots of brands out there


----------



## SpoonGTI (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (redlands_gti)*

dude, what part of redlands you live at? I'm in Mentone off of Hwy 38. That's a pretty cool setup you have. I recently did a setup with a modified BSH stage 1 PCV block plate and using the m7 catch can. It's a can that the MINI crowd use.

here's my setup










_Modified by SpoonGTI at 8:26 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (SpoonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoonGTI* »_dude, what part of redlands you live at? I'm in Mentone off of Hwy 38. That's a pretty cool setup you have. I recently did a setup with a modified BSH stage 1 PCV block plate and using the m7 catch can. It's a can that the MINI crowd use.



nice setup. and actually i dont live in redlands anymore. bought a house at the PGA golf course in Beaumont. but we lived in mentone for 2 years at the marabella apts. off crafton st.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: custom (?) catch can *****5000 mile update***** (redlands_gti)*

hey redland, 
what kind of adapters did you use for the rear pcv hose to the Catch can hose?


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (SpoonGTI)*

Hey, Spoon
How did you modified pcv block off plate?


----------



## dave93cab (Jun 26, 2012)

Malaco0219 said:


> hey redland, <p>what kind of adapters did you use for the rear pcv hose to the Catch can hose?<br>


holy threadbump sorry, I'm looking doing something similar with the IE billet valve cover. Also wanting to know what adapters are required


----------



## theGLIguy (Dec 2, 2011)

I give it 6 months before this turns into a thread about oil leaking under the car. We all know that both valves, the pcv and the check valve in the back of the valve cover fail, why would you keep one in place as part of the system? Let me tell you a story about my time with the rear check valve!

2 years ago I bought my 06 GLI and within 2 weeks I added an intake and bought a BSH revamp to take place of the PCV valve. I hooked it up just as the instructions showed and I was off. 2 days later at the end of my work shift I find a big puddle of oil under the car dripping from the belly cover, I popped the hood to find it was leaking around the timing belt area. I called the dealer and told them. They asked me to bring the car in. The next day they called me to tell me that both the front crank seal and rear main have blown out along with the one cam seal on the pulley side. The repairs cost me a little over $1400 all because the rear check valve got stuck closed and caused the crank case to pressurize under boost.

Moral of the story, I would remove the valve asap!


----------

